# GW: Daphnia, UV, Diatom Filters, Flocculants?



## pineapple (Jan 22, 2004)

I had some trouble with a 30 US gallon tank a while back before the plants were fully established. I tried water changes, frequent small, frequent large, and changing dosage of NO3 and PO4. In the end, I was able to balance out the system - but to get it clear I did buy a System 1 diatom filter. The System 1 is portable and very effective. I think the aquarist should try and understand the reason for GW in a tank and change the water chemistry to remove the reason for its growth. The clean up job can be helped with a diatom filter. I would not consider running a UV unit on a 30g tank. Perhaps in other situations. But I think if one focuses on making water quality excellent, there is no reason to run a UV unit. Aeration at night sometimes helps increase water quality as well.

I leave it for other people to chime in on fish load, NO3/PO4 dosing etc.

The System 1 diatomous earth filter does remove the cells from suspension without use of floculent. It is a portable filter - a bit clunky in design - but reliable and useful. The photos below are a series on a small 30g tank. You can see the GW cells on the filter in one of the photos. The water is crystal clear after using the System 1.




























Andrew Cribb


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

I don't think you could go wrong with the system 1 like Pineapple mentioned. I personally have a Vortex Freedom filter and it works along the same principal. Add diatom filter powder...get the siphon going (which becomes easy once you get the hang of it) and then let it work its magic for 30 minutes to an hour. Its really easy to backflush and clean out if you have to "recharge" it, but it is a bit more clunky than the system 1 (I don't have a picture).


----------



## rayhwong (Aug 6, 2004)

I've used UV for GW and it works great. In about 3 days to a week the green water will clear. I just hook it up to my canister output and let it work. I always keep it hooked in but not on once the GW clears. Many times after a big re planting you stir up too much waste and cause a GW bloom.


----------



## platypus (Nov 14, 2004)

Thanks for the replies! Andrew -- great photos! Of course, you're right about needing to get to the root of the problem before doing anything, but unfortunately, I've been trying to wait it out, and I'm just too impatient.

I went and bought some Accuclear this morning, and applied it according to instructions. (Personally, I would've gone for either the UV or diatom filter, but my wife vetoed it.) I also put new filter pads (on top of my old ones) into my Eheim, which I'll rinse off in a day or so. The water LOOKS clearer already (though this could be wishful thinking.) Fish, plants, and snails(!) seem fine. I'll do a water change tomorrow, and hope that the green water doesn't return. roud:


----------



## fedge (Mar 4, 2004)

I use a H.O.T. Magnum filter with the micron cartridge and about 1/2 to 2/3 of a cup of diatom powder. I used to use the vortex brand powder, but when that ran out I bought a partial 50llb bag (about 3 llbs) for 2 bucks at the swiming pool shop. That poweder is not pure white like the vortex powder, however, it works much better. 50llb bag of the stuff lasts for years (depending on how often you clean tanks...that is though and how much you use)...

I use it about every 10 days on my green water tank and sometimes on other tanks after a replant *stired up detritus all over tank other wise*.


----------



## fatbysl (Sep 23, 2004)

im too having problem with green water and was thinking about a uv sterilizer so once the water clears up you dont need to run the uv sterilizer? Do you just unplug it and let the water run through it? I have a 125 gallon.


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

fatbysl said:


> im too having problem with green water and was thinking about a uv sterilizer so once the water clears up you dont need to run the uv sterilizer? Do you just unplug it and let the water run through it? I have a 125 gallon.


You can do that if you want. I've heard of some people putting their UV on a timer with their lights, but I just run mine 24 hours. It shouldn't affect your flow rate too much. The bulbs are supposed to last 9 mo to a year.


----------



## travis (Nov 17, 2004)

I use a UV sterilizer on my tank and have to admit I'm one of those guys who runs it only during lights-out. Two reasons really. One, it doubles the bulb life since I really don't feel I need it running 24/7 to do what I want it to do. And two, I've read that UV can oxidize trace elements in your water column (still can't verify that it would have any real effect, but my Anubias seems to have greened up considerably since dropping to a 12 hour cycle of UV). I dose trace in the morning after the UV goes off so that my plants will, at the very least, have 12 hours of unfettered access to the nutrients. Like I said, I'm not sure if the way I'm doing it is even necessary, but things are doing well, so I don't really want to change it. And I really like waking up every morning to crystal clear water


----------

